# Has anyone retained Cruise Control?



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

It's not a conversion but I hear the Tesla Roadster comes with cruise control.


----------



## greenevegiebeast (Jun 28, 2010)

the only issue i see is that some cruse control systems are electronic over vacuum. Meaning that the electronics shift a vacuum servo to do the work of moving the throttle. What that means is that you will most likely need a vacuum pump.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

not all CC systems are vacuum, some are electronic, but that does make a good point, I could tap into the vacuum reservoir for the brakes


----------



## bluefxstc (Dec 29, 2007)

I am planning on keeping it in my 300ZX. My car has separate controller from the engine management box so I don’t think the two systems are interconnected. Vacuum will come from my pump so I believe the cruise control system will work. That being said I just received my batteries so I am a couple of months from getting it running and testing it.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> It's not a conversion but I hear the Tesla Roadster comes with cruise control.


Actually, the Tesla is a VERY EXPENSIVE conversion!.. lol... it just started with a Lotus roller


----------



## maxvtol (Nov 11, 2009)

PatricioIN said:


> As long as your ECU still has inputs for speed and tach, why wouldn't it operate as before?


Don't forget the accelerometer switch that turns it off in a crash, or just don't crash .


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. i would love to have it even just as an option. although my car is a 1985, i kinda feel like i wouldn't mind if my car had the bells and whistles, even if they don't get used often. I have been comparing my car with the parts car, having both dashboards out of the cars i've compaired wiring and the only difference is the cruise control. i could take the CC computer and its harness/on off switch and switch it to my car. and then put the mechanical stuff in the engine bay....seems reasonable??


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems like it would be simpler to work up something with an encoder and a simple micro controller then to retrofit the old oem system.


----------



## helluvaengineer96 (Oct 8, 2010)

Keep in mind most controllers use internal amps that track the input voltage from the POT.... With a little analog circuit or with a PIC you can set the DC voltage directly by-passing the need for any ancient vacuum hoses... No sense in adding a steam engine to power your electric car right?

Need to monitor the brake pedal as well so the cruise can be disabled. Either another POT or debounced contact would work.

I'm still in the early stages of my first AC.. Just got the AC50 in last week, so it will be a while before I get the the point where I can add features.. But when I do I'll post schematics.





bluefxstc said:


> I am planning on keeping it in my 300ZX. My car has separate controller from the engine management box so I don’t think the two systems are interconnected. Vacuum will come from my pump so I believe the cruise control system will work. That being said I just received my batteries so I am a couple of months from getting it running and testing it.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm.. I was thinking of just leaving the CC entirely intact and attaching the cable directly to the Pot Box. In my zx2, there were two cables: one from the pedal and one from the CC actuator.


----------



## NabilAhmad (Feb 26, 2011)

Any news on the efforts to include cruise?

I'm mostly curious about the vacuum CC. In a gas engine, the vacuum will vary depending on the load; so when going up hills, the cruise adjust proportionally to the additional load. Some sort of input would be needed to mimic this, wouldn't it?

A thought occurred to me - the Soliton has an idle circuit built in that will lock on to a set RPM and keep it. It's supposed to adjust for additional load to keep the set RPM and still not over-load in a stall situation. Wouldn't it be possible for one of the inputs to be used as a cruise toggle that would borrow the idle routine's logic?

Am I suggesting a feature that's already there?


----------

